# مشروع تخرجي مجنني



## نور محمد عبده (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو المساعده انا قسم هندسه كيميائيه ومشروعي هو اني
اجعل حركه الموتور لاعلي ولاسفل بدلا من حركته المعتاده
وانا مش عارفه ازاي او ايه الغرض وزي ايه ممكن استفاد
فيه لو عكست الحركه بتاعته وانتم اهل الخبره طبعا وعاوز مساعدتكم


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اهلا وسهلا بك وارجو توضيح السؤال هل يعنى ان نستخدم الموتور فى حركة لاسفل واعلى ام ان الروتر نفسه يتحرك لاعلى واسفل
مثل ذلك مثلا 






دمتم بود


----------



## نور محمد عبده (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يكرمك*

م. عبدالناصر عجوه ربنا يكرمك مش عارفه اقول لحضرتك ايه
غير ربنا يردلك الخير ده
الف مره ويغفر لك ذنوبك ويدخلك الجنه من اوسع ابوابها
او في تعب بس انا اسفه عاوزه اعرف الحالتين


*الموتور فى حركة لاسفل واعلى وكمان الروتر نفسه يتحرك لاعلى واسفل*

عشان انا اول مره ادرس الحاجه دي او اعرفها انا اسفه هتعبك لكن ربنا يجعله في ميزان
حسناتك امين وهو ايه فائده الاثنين يعني ده بيستخدم لايه والثاني كذلك فيما يستخدم


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (30 سبتمبر 2010)

هل من الممكن أن اشارككم لأنني بصراحة لم أفهم الهدف من التغيير وما هي وظيفة هذا الموتور أو أقصد ما هي الفائدة التي ستستخدم من الحركة الناتجة عن هذا الموتور
لأنني يمكنني ببساطة أن أقول أن الحركة الناتجة من الموتور هي أصلاً حركة لأعلى ولأسفل ونحن من نحولها عن طريقة عمود الكرنك إلى دورانية
ولو أزلنا هذا العمود تماماً واكتفينها بالساتم
pistons
وجعلنا الحرق آنياً بدلاً من التزامن الموجود حالياً (ترتيب الحرق) ستكون الحركة رأسية

طبعاً قد يكون كلامي بعيداً جداً عن الهدف الأصلي ولكن هذا ما فهمته من السؤال

على أي حال أنا مستعد للمساعدة وفي حالة الرد رجاء فقط تنبيهي عن طريق رسالة خاصة بها رابط الموضوع لأني الآن مشغولاً جداً ولا أدخل على صفحات الملتقى كلها

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## sesem_m (2 أكتوبر 2010)

نور محمد عبده قال:


> ارجو المساعده انا قسم هندسه كيميائيه ومشروعي هو اني
> اجعل حركه الموتور لاعلي ولاسفل بدلا من حركته المعتاده
> وانا مش عارفه ازاي او ايه الغرض وزي ايه ممكن استفاد
> فيه لو عكست الحركه بتاعته وانتم اهل الخبره طبعا وعاوز مساعدتكم



سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
ارجوم من طالب السؤال توضيح السؤال جيدا حيث ان السؤال لايبين مطلقا الهدف وكذلك نرجو كتابة اسم المشروع او اي معلومات عنه توضح سؤالك او علي الاقل توضيح نقط تداخل مشروع هندسة كيميائية مع الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

انا مش فاهم السؤال ومش فاهم حاجه


----------



## ميادة (2 أكتوبر 2010)

يعني ايه حركة الموتور لاعلي ولاسفل دي وايه الفايدة من تغيير حركة الموتور المعتاده يعني مثلا بتزيد الكفاءه


----------



## Hossam Edin (3 أكتوبر 2010)

بصراحة مش فاهم معني السؤال او ايه المراد منه بالضبط


----------



## المصري 00 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

احب أن أضيف ما فهمته عن هذا السؤال كل السادة المهندسين توجهوا بتفكيرهم الي أن الموتور هو محرك أحتراق داخلي بعدما أضاف المهندس عبد الناصر تلك الصورة ولكني قد تعرضت لهذا الموضوع أثناء دراستي سابقاً والحكاية بكل أختصار أن المهندس المسؤل عن الزميل صاحب السؤال يريد منه تصميم نظام لتحويل الحركة الدورانية للمحرك ( وفي الأغلب هو محرك كهربي ) إلي حركة خطية ( ويتم ذلك من خلال تركيب ترس وجريدة مسننة ) أما بالنسبة لجعل الحركة لأعلي ولأسفل فيتم ذلك من خلال دائرة عكس الحركة وهي دائرة كهربائية بسيطة وسهلة ويمكنك الرجوع لكتاب المهندس وجيه جرجس ( دوئر التحكم الألي ) 
أما إذا كان المحرك من نوع المحركات ذات الأحتراق الداخلي فسوف تحتاج الي صندوق تروس وجهاز لفصل ووصل الحركة الميكانيكية ( الكلاتش )

أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في الأجابة علي السؤال


----------



## نور محمد عبده (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*م.المصري شكرا لمعلوماتك*

اولا ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس المصري يا بشمهندسين انا اسفه لكن انا
قسم هندسه كيميائيه والدكتور كان مش موضح اي حاجه عن المشروع
واخر مره لما سألت الدكتور كان رده بالحرف ان لو في عنديmixer
او قلاب والحركه به دائريه للتقليب فهو يريد ان يجعل حركه الموتور الدورانيه
الي حركه خطيه مثل ما تفضل باشمهندس المصري بالتوضيح وقال بالحرف
انا عاوزه يعمل زي ماكينه الخياطه لاعلي ولاسفل ولم يقم بتوضيح اي
معلومات اخري

م.المصري رجاء خاص اريد ان اافهم من حضرتك انا فهمت يعني ايه
ترس لكن مش فاهمه جريده مسننه وما هو*صندوق تروس وجهاز لفصل ووصل الحركة الميكانيكية ( الكلاتش ) انا اسفه لو طولت علي حضرتك ربنا يكرمك لكن انا اول مره اتعرض
لحاجه زي دي وشكرا جدا جدا لمعلوماتك وتوضيحك
*


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

المصري 00 قال:


> احب أن أضيف ما فهمته عن هذا السؤال كل السادة المهندسين توجهوا بتفكيرهم الي أن الموتور هو محرك أحتراق داخلي بعدما أضاف المهندس عبد الناصر تلك الصورة ولكني قد تعرضت لهذا الموضوع أثناء دراستي سابقاً والحكاية بكل أختصار أن المهندس المسؤل عن الزميل صاحب السؤال يريد منه تصميم نظام لتحويل الحركة الدورانية للمحرك ( وفي الأغلب هو محرك كهربي ) إلي حركة خطية ( ويتم ذلك من خلال تركيب ترس وجريدة مسننة ) أما بالنسبة لجعل الحركة لأعلي ولأسفل فيتم ذلك من خلال دائرة عكس الحركة وهي دائرة كهربائية بسيطة وسهلة ويمكنك الرجوع لكتاب المهندس وجيه جرجس ( دوئر التحكم الألي )
> أما إذا كان المحرك من نوع المحركات ذات الأحتراق الداخلي فسوف تحتاج الي صندوق تروس وجهاز لفصل ووصل الحركة الميكانيكية ( الكلاتش )
> 
> أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في الأجابة علي السؤال


 


نور محمد عبده قال:


> اولا ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس المصري يا بشمهندسين انا اسفه لكن انا
> قسم هندسه كيميائيه والدكتور كان مش موضح اي حاجه عن المشروع
> واخر مره لما سألت الدكتور كان رده بالحرف ان لو في عنديmixer
> او قلاب والحركه به دائريه للتقليب فهو يريد ان يجعل حركه الموتور الدورانيه
> ...


 

شكرا مهندس المصري 
الله ينور عليك ياهندسة حسيت من كلام المهندسة نور ان الكهربا كانت قاطعة ولما ربطت كلامك بردها 
حسيت ان الكرهبا رجعت تاني 


بصي بقي يامهندسة نور
الموضوع ان شاء الله مش صعب 

عايزك بس تركزي شوية انا هاشرحلك الدنيا فيها ايه . وكمان هاقسم مشاركتي علي موضوعين 
مرة هاشرحلك الموتور ومرة هاشرحلك المحرك الداخلي 
وهحاول اشرحلك بالصور علي اد مااقدر 
والله المستعان


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*electrical motor and rack&pinion*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
اولا الموتور الكهربي 

انا هاحطلك صورة لاحد انواع الموتور الكهربي 






ثانيا : Rack and Pinion 

وده طبعا بيستخدم في تحويل الحركه الدورانية الي حركة تردديه 
from rotary motion to translationmotion (linear motion ) and this a picture for it 











و اخر صورة دي بتستخدم في السيارات 
عند رغبة السائق في الدوران بالسيارة الي اليمين او اليسار فانه يقوم بإدارة عجلة القياده يمينا او يسارا 

اي تحويل حركه عجلة القياده الدورانية الي حركة خطيه وهي انعطاف السيارة يمينا او يسارا 

واليك صورة توضح لكي اكثر







اذن rack and pinion مكون من ترس وعمود به اسنان بطول هذا العمود تعشق مع الترس 
وعند دوران الترس يتحرك العمود حركه خطية 



اذن في الحاله الخاصه بيكي 

هنجيب موتور صغير وهنجيب rack and pinion

ونوصلهم سوا بس هنلاقي ان الrack بيتحرك في اتجاه واحد وعايزينه يعكس الحركه هنعملها ازاي؟؟؟؟

ابسط حاجة انك تجيبي مفتاح كهربي زي اللي موجود في باب السيارة 

لما ترفعيه لفوق بيطلع الزجاج ولما تدوسي عليه لتحت ينزل الزجاج 

وهي دي الفكرة بانه بيعكس اقطاب الكهرباء اللي داخله للموتور الكهربي

يعني الطرف السالب يصبح موجب والطرف الموجب يصبح سالب فيقوم الموتور بالدوران في الجهة العكسية وبالتالي حركة rack بتنعكس 

وفي النهاية هتبقي الدايرة عبارة عن 

مصدر كهربي - نوصل بيه الموتور الكهربي وبينهم مفتاح لعكس الدائرة الكهربية (زي مفتاح زجاج السيارة )

ونوصل علي العمود بتاع الموتور rack and pinion 


وممكن تشوفي الكلام ده لو دققتي النظر في البوابات اللي بتفتح اتوماتيك او من خلال الحارس


كده دي طريقة لتحويل الحركة الدوراينة الي خطية​


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

تاني طريقة​ 
فيه حاجه في الميكانيكا كنا زهقنا من دراستها وهي four bar link mechanism​ 
ودي صورة لاحدي تطبيقاته​






 
وده نفسه اللي بيحصل في محرك الاحتراق الداخلي​ 
هتلاقي ان cranck shaft اللي هو رقم 2 مثبت من احد طرفيه حول النقطة 1​ 
زي مثلا دراعك كده لما بتخليه يلف من عند اخر كتفك فهو مثبت من طرف والطرف التاني بيلف​ 
والcranck shaft متوصل بحاجة اسمها connecting rod وده وسيط مابين الحركه الدورانية والحركة الخطيه علشان كده بيتحرك حركه عامه وبنقول عليها general paln motion 
وفي الناحية التانية من connecting rod متوصل بpiston اللي بيتحرك حركة خطيه​ 
بس خلي بالك​ 
في محرك الاحتراق الداخلي اللي بيحصل كالتالي​ 
بيحدث احتراق علي سطح piston فيروح مولد طاقه تضغط علي الpiston فيقوم راجع للخلف 
لما يرجع الpiston يروح محرك connecting rod اللي بيتحرك حركه عامه زي ما قلنا فيروح مخلي الcranck shaft يلف حول محوره وهي النقطه 1 فينتج عندنا حركه دورانية وهي حركه cranck shaft من حركة خطية وهي حركة piston 


 



طبعا في الحاله بتاعتك هيكون العكس​ 
هنخلي الcranck shaft يدور (باي مصدر خارجي وليكن موتور كهربي )اللي بعدها هيحرك الconnecting rod اللي هيحرك ال piston
وبكده نكون حولنا الحركة الدورانية الي حركة خطية​ 


تابعي بقي يعني ايه صندوق تروس وايه فايدته ويعني ايه كلاتش وايه فايدته​


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

اولا نبدأ بموضوع صندوق التروس 


طبعا انا بديكي خطوط عريضة لان كل حاجه قلتها لها تفاصيل كتير طبعا
بس ان شاء الله الكلام ده هو الخلاصه بأذن الله وهيخليكي تختاري انتي عايزة ايه في مشروعك 
ويفتحلك طرق تانية تمشي فيها


بصي بقي لما بتركبي اي عريبة هتلاقي ان السواق طول الطريق يحرك عصاية جمبه بنقول عليها الفتيس

عصاية الفتيس دي خارجة من صندوق التروس 

وده صندوق واضح من اسمه انه بيجمع تروس كتيرة تستخدم اما لتسارع الحركه او لتطبطئ الحركه 

طب ازاي 
بيتم اما عن تعشيق ترس اصغر مع ترس كبير او العكس 

لو عشقتي ترس كبير مع ترس صغير يبقي احنا كده بنزود الحركة زي العجله (الدراجه )مثلا

الشخص اللي بيركب الدراجه علشان مانتعبوش بنوصل الحركه بتاعته علي ترس كبير ونوصل الترس الكبير ده بترس صغير وبيكون واصل بين الترس الكبير والترس الصغير الجنزير أو chain 

تلاقي الشخص بيبدل بسرعه بطيئة وتلاقي العجلة بتجري وهي دي الفكرة 

طيب لو عكسنا الامر 
هنخلي الترس اللي عند راكب الدراجه صغير ةترس الدراجه اللي بالخلف كبير 

هتلاقي ان الشخص بيبدل بسرعه عاليه اوي في حين ان العجلة مابتجريش 
لانه كده حول السرعه العاليه الي سرعه منخفضه 

وده اللي بيعمله صندوق التروس في السيارة 

طبعا ممكن سيتخدم ايضا لعكس الحركه زي السيارة برضه هتلاقي السواق عمل عصاية الفتيس علي وضع يسمح لسيارة بالرجوع للخلف وده برضه عن طريق التروس 








طب ايه الكلاتش ده clutch 

ده اللي بنقول عليه دبرياج 

وده بيفصل حركة الموتور عن حركة السياره

يعني يفضل محرك السيارة يعمل ولكن السيارة لاتتحرك لان حركة المحرك مفصولة عن حركة السيارة 

زي مثلا واحدراكب دراجه وراح ماسك في سيارة معدية جمبه ايه اللي يحصل ؟؟

اكيد هيجري بسرعه العربية طب لو شال ايده من علي السيارة يبقي اصبح هو حر الحركه وممكن يوقف 

في الحاله دي يد سائق الدراجه هي بمثابة دبرياج 
فلو مسك العربيه هيجري معاها لو ساب العربية مش هيجري معاها 


وده اللي بيحصل في السيارة فيه عمود خارج من المحرك وفيه عمود بيحرك عجل العربية واللي رابط بينهم الدبرياج 

وبيستخدم عند ايقاف السيارة او الانتقال من غيار الي غيار (من سرعه الي سرعه ) 
حتي لايحدث تلف لصندوق التروس عند الانتقال من التعشيق من ترس الي اخر 













طبعا كل حاجه من اللي قلناها لها انواعها المتعدده والتي تستخدم علي حسب التطبيق 

فالموتور الكهربي يوجد له انواع كثيرة وكذلك محرك الاحتراق الداخلي وكذلك الدبرياج وكذلك صندوق التروس 


ارجوا ان اكون افدتك واي استفسار انا والاخوة المهندسين موجوودين 

مستني تعليقاتكم وارجوا التنبيه اذا قمت بادراج اي معلومه خاطئه 

ومستني مرورك استاذي مهندس عبد الناصر عجوة ( كبير مهندسي المهندسين العرب)


----------



## نور محمد عبده (6 أكتوبر 2010)

م, احمد الغرباوي بجد ربنا يكرمك وشكرا جدا جدا انتم مهندسين
رائعين افدتوني اكتر مما تصورت بجد انا الكهرباء عندي رجعت الله ينور عليكم
انا قسم كيمياء وطبعا ما كنتش فاهمه حاجه خالص وانتم فهمتوني الموضوع ماشي ازاي
وطبعا اي مهندس عنده اضافه يتفضل


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

وربنا يكرمك انتي كمان مهندسة نور 

ولو فيه اي حاجه مش واضحه قولي وانا هاوضحها اكتر والاخوة المهندسين برضه موجودين 
احنا عاملين المنتدي ده علشان الكهربا ماتقطعش من عند حد هههههههه

وربنا يوفقك في مشروعك


----------



## engineering future (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*الرد على طلبك*

اللى انتى بتدورى عليه هو عبارة agitator
لو محتاجة معلومات اكتر عنها هيه موجودة ولو عاوزة تقولى حجم الtank وال viscosityبتاعة المائع وياريت نوع المائع ده والهدف من التقليب وابعاد ال tank وسرعة الدوران او شكل التقليب المطلوب وهل سرعة الحركة الدورانية ترددية ام لا وهل هل هى ثابتة ولا متغيرة وكذلك هل فى حركة راسية ولا لا وترددية ام لا ومتغيرة او ثابتةوالحركة سواء الدورانية او الراسية مستمرة ولا متقطعة وهل مصدر الحركة هيكون كهرباء ولا هواء وانا هيكون ان شاء الله عندى الرد


----------



## ميادة (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير موضوع مفيد جدا انا شخصيا استفدت منه قوي الطريقه اللي شرحها المهندس احمد كانت شئ جديد اول مره اعرفه وربنا يوفقك ياباش مهندسه وتجيبي امتياز في المشروع باذن الله


----------



## المصري 00 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

نور محمد عبده قال:


> اولا ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس المصري يا بشمهندسين انا اسفه لكن انا
> قسم هندسه كيميائيه والدكتور كان مش موضح اي حاجه عن المشروع
> واخر مره لما سألت الدكتور كان رده بالحرف ان لو في عنديmixer
> او قلاب والحركه به دائريه للتقليب فهو يريد ان يجعل حركه الموتور الدورانيه
> ...


 


احمد الغرباوي قال:


> شكرا مهندس المصري
> الله ينور عليك ياهندسة حسيت من كلام المهندسة نور ان الكهربا كانت قاطعة ولما ربطت كلامك بردها
> حسيت ان الكرهبا رجعت تاني
> 
> ...


 


الحمد لله الذي وفقني في فهم سؤالك يا بشمهندسة نور وأسف علي تأخري في الرد 
وأشكر المهندس أحمد الغرباوي علي شرحه الوافي وأحب أن أقوله ( والله ما قصرت )
ولي تعليق علي بعض النقاط في شرحك الجميل أرجوا أن تتقبلاها من أخيك الصغير ( أحمد ابراهيم المصري ) 
وهذه النقاط من أجل زيادة التوضيح ولكي تتم المهندسة نور مشروع تخرجها علي الوجه الأكمل أن شاء الله​


----------



## المصري 00 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*النقطة الأولي*

أولا بالنسبة لعملية تغير الحركة للموتور الكهربائي من خلال ( الترس والجريدة المسسنة ) ( Rack and Pinion ) 
لقد قمت حضرتك بشرح الطريقة كما لوكنا نريد تحويل الحركة الدائرية الي حركة خطية ولكن بدون الأخذ في الأعتبار أن المهندسة نور كانت قد أوضحت الهدف من ذلك التحويل وهو جعل خلاط المواد يعمل لأعلي و لأسفل 
وبذلك فإن أستخدام مفتاح كهربائي لعكس حركة المحرك كما ذكرت حضرتك 
أو أستخدام دائرة عكس الحركة كما كنت قد شرحت أنا ( في هذه الحالة أو تلك أصبحت طريقة غير عملية )
حيث كلما أحتجنا الي عكس الحركة يحدث توقف للمحرك ولذلك تسخدم تلك الطريقة في المصعد مثلا حيث نحتاج الي توقف المصعد ( الإسانسير ) قبل تغير أتجهه 
أما في هذه الحالة محل السؤال فنحن نحتاج الي حركة ترددية مستمرة ( تبادل مستمر بين الصعود والنزول )
وبذلك تحتاج الأخت نور الي الطريقة الميكانيكية كما ذكرت حضرتك

(هنخلي الcranck shaft يدور (باي مصدر خارجي وليكن موتور كهربي )اللي بعدها هيحرك الconnecting rod اللي هيحرك ال piston
وبكده نكون حولنا الحركة الدورانية الي حركة خطية )​


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ميادة قال:


> جزاكم الله الف خير موضوع مفيد جدا انا شخصيا استفدت منه قوي الطريقه اللي شرحها المهندس احمد كانت شئ جديد اول مره اعرفه وربنا يوفقك ياباش مهندسه وتجيبي امتياز في المشروع باذن الله


 

ربنا يجازيكي خير مهندسة ميادة


هذا من فضل ربي 
فمساعده الاخوة في المنتدي هي من احدي طرق شكر النعمه 
فاللهم اجعلنا من عبادك المخلصين الشاكرين


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

المصري 00 قال:


> أولا بالنسبة لعملية تغير الحركة للموتور الكهربائي من خلال ( الترس والجريدة المسسنة ) ( rack and pinion )
> لقد قمت حضرتك بشرح الطريقة كما لوكنا نريد تحويل الحركة الدائرية الي حركة خطية ولكن بدون الأخذ في الأعتبار أن المهندسة نور كانت قد أوضحت الهدف من ذلك التحويل وهو جعل خلاط المواد يعمل لأعلي و لأسفل
> وبذلك فإن أستخدام مفتاح كهربائي لعكس حركة المحرك كما ذكرت حضرتك
> أو أستخدام دائرة عكس الحركة كما كنت قد شرحت أنا ( في هذه الحالة أو تلك أصبحت طريقة غير عملية )
> ...


 

اولا : منور الموضوع ياباش مهندس المصري 

ثانيا : انا شرحت علي خطاك فالفضل يرجع ليك في تفسير كلام مهندسة نور

ثالثا : تعليق ممتاز منك واوفقك الرأي 
هي الفكرة اني حبيت اشرح الطريقتين للمهندسة نور علشان تلم بكل الطرق اللي تم طرحها خلال مشاركتها


وجزاكم الله خير في التنويه لهذه النقطه

اخوك احمد الغرباوي


----------



## engineering future (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*agitator*

اللى بتدورى عليه اسمه agitator


----------



## نور محمد عبده (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا لكم*

engineering future انشاء الله لكن انا عندي اجازه من الكليه وبكره انشاء الله
عندي لقاء مع الدكتور وهسأله كل اسئلت حضرتك لكن حضرتك قربت جدا لان شغلنا الاهم هو نفس النقاط اللي حضرتك اتكلمت فيها وهسأل الدكتور بكره واجاوب علي حضرتك انشاء الله
وشكر خاص للبشمهندس احمد الغرباوي وايضا البشمهندس المصري ربنا يكرمك
بجد شكرا جدا جدا جزاكم الله عني خيرا


----------



## المصري 00 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> اولا : منور الموضوع ياباش مهندس المصري
> 
> ثانيا : انا شرحت علي خطاك فالفضل يرجع ليك في تفسير كلام مهندسة نور
> 
> ...


 
الموضوع منور بحضرتك وبشرحك الفريد الذي لولا حرصنا جميعاً علي وصول المعلومة للمهندسة نور صاحبة السؤال والي كل السادة الزملاء ماكنت علقت عليه لأنه لا يحتاج الي تعليق فهو شرح ممتاز 

وأسمح لي أن أضيف نقطة أخري بسيطة قد سقطت سهوا الا وهي أن حضرتك حين ذكرت وظائف صندوق التروس لم تذكر أنه يستخدم أيضا للحصول علي حركة عكسية أو كما يطلقون عليها في مجال ميكانيكا السيارات ( السرعة العكسية ) ولذلك وجب التذكير 
وأكرر شرح حضرتك ممتتتتتتتتتتتتتازززززززززززز
ولك جزيل الشكر 

أخوك أحمد ابراهيم ( المصري )


----------



## المصري 00 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

engineering future قال:


> اللى انتى بتدورى عليه هو عبارة agitator
> لو محتاجة معلومات اكتر عنها هيه موجودة ولو عاوزة تقولى حجم الtank وال viscosityبتاعة المائع وياريت نوع المائع ده والهدف من التقليب وابعاد ال tank وسرعة الدوران او شكل التقليب المطلوب وهل سرعة الحركة الدورانية ترددية ام لا وهل هل هى ثابتة ولا متغيرة وكذلك هل فى حركة راسية ولا لا وترددية ام لا ومتغيرة او ثابتةوالحركة سواء الدورانية او الراسية مستمرة ولا متقطعة وهل مصدر الحركة هيكون كهرباء ولا هواء وانا هيكون ان شاء الله عندى الرد


 


engineering future قال:


> اللى بتدورى عليه اسمه agitator


 


نور محمد عبده قال:


> engineering future انشاء الله لكن انا عندي اجازه من الكليه وبكره انشاء الله
> عندي لقاء مع الدكتور وهسأله كل اسئلت حضرتك لكن حضرتك قربت جدا لان شغلنا الاهم هو نفس النقاط اللي حضرتك اتكلمت فيها وهسأل الدكتور بكره واجاوب علي حضرتك انشاء الله
> وشكر خاص للبشمهندس احمد الغرباوي وايضا البشمهندس المصري ربنا يكرمك
> بجد شكرا جدا جدا جزاكم الله عني خيرا


 
الزميل العزيز 
engineering future

نرجوا منك شرح الألة التي قمت حضرتك بذكرها في التعليق ( agitator / الخضاضة أو الرجاجة) ولو حتي من خلال العنوين العامة حيث أنني قد بحثت عنها في الكتلوج الخاص بالمعدات المعملية فل أجدها كما أرجو منك أرفاق صورة لها مع الشرح 
ولك جزيل الشكر

أحمد ابراهيم ( المصري )


----------



## ودالعريباب (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد المساعده فى مشروع تصميم صندوق تروس بتسعه سرعات لماكينه خراطه ارجو المساعده


----------



## المصري 00 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ودالعريباب قال:


> اريد المساعده فى مشروع تصميم صندوق تروس بتسعه سرعات لماكينه خراطه ارجو المساعده


 


​ 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
الزميل العزيز أسف علي التأخير في الرد ولكن ضغط العمل مع الدراسة يلهيني ولكن أرجو أن تفيدك هذه الملفات في مشروعك 
وأن كانت لست متخصصاً في صندوق التروس​ 

الملف الأول​ 
http://www.hisharing.com/dldUWR50293.pdf.html​ 


الملف الثاني 

http://www.hisharing.com/dldIVl50542.doc.html


الملف الثالث

http://www.hisharing.com/dld0Zt50872.pdf.html​


----------



## engineering future (7 نوفمبر 2010)

انتى محتاجة agitator


----------



## engineering future (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*اسف على التاخر*

صورة ال agitator مرفقة


----------

